# understanding NYC TLC insurance for ride share drivers



## buythecow (Dec 2, 2017)

In NYC specifically, which commercial carriers or brokers offer the best help for choosing the right coverage?


----------



## Ravix Solo (Feb 6, 2018)

buythecow said:


> In NYC specifically, which commercial carriers or brokers offer the best help for choosing the right coverage?


Check out Taxiland in NY they're good they actually gives good rates and advises.


----------

